# Squirrel recipes



## 79gmcjimmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Anybody have some good ways to cook up some squirrels. I've been thinking about putting some in my smoker 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick burk (May 3, 2012)

I usually coat in frying magic then Fri in butter 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Now I've tried smoked muskrat before and between the gaminess of the muskrat and the smoky flavor, I did not like it. I would imagine squirrel would be similar. I like bbq pulled squirrel, squirrel and rice where I cook the squirrel in the slow cooker and eat it like a drumstick. Those are my favorite ways to eat them.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Take squirrel and place in pressure cooker for 20-30 minutes. Until they are falling off the bone. Roll in flour and fry in a cast iron skillet until golden brown. Salt and pepper to taste.

Dont forget to make the fried potatoes and make some gravy. So good you wont believe it!


----------



## 79gmcjimmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like I need to quit chasing the coyotes so hard and start shooting some of my monster corn fed fat squirrels

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you get enough, take the meat off the bones and grind it. I then make salami with it mixed w ground pork.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

I screw mine up all the time when i fry them so i switched to doing it this way and it's delicious, quick, and easy.


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

Cut in half length wise, season (I like alot of pepper), sear in a hot cast iron (or other oven safe pan).

In a small bowl combine, cream of mushroom soup and 3-4 Tbls. worcestershire sauce.

Pour soup mixture over squirrel and back in a 300 degree oven until tender. About 1-1.5 hours. 

Serve over rice or mashed potatoes.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Par boil them (1.5hrs) and substitute for any cooked chicken recipe.

If they are young, no need to boil them. 

You can par boil the quarters and save out the backstraps. The backstraps are good just like they are- bone out, cook, and slice into tiny medallions. 

Enjoy.


----------

